# im so angry



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

im so angry im shaking right now

so i was supposed to be going to a mates at the weekend for a WII party

one of my friends put on facebook last night she was getting a cold so i made the decision not to go, weve both just got over a cold thats taken almost 3 weeks to go away, we can not afford to get a cold over christmas, it would ruin it

anyway the organiser of the get together has started being bitchy, she said



> Given that a certain couple have not actually turned up to any social event for at least 5 years is anyone actually suprized by todays comments?


seriously **** off  it hasnt even been 5 years! 2009 was the last time we went

we havnt gone out because we couldnt bloody afford it! this is the first year weve actually been able to buy each other christmas presents! last year it was so bad i had to win all but one of my christmas presents that i gave to people and the one i did buy my sister gave me the money for!

this is the lass who one year sent a text asking if her and her boyfriend could come to ours, she said a day and i said yeah thats fine, we cancelled going to my boyfriends parents as that was the only day my 'friend' and her boyfriend could make it, we sat in all day and they never came, she never even had the decency to sent a text, to call or even to friggin email to let me know they werent coming, they just didnt show up!

im so ******* angry


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tell them to f**k off and if they were that good friends they would understand


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

It's difficult with friends, I hate it when people don't care enough to accept a rain check.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

who needs enemies with friends like that?! hate people that behave this way ((hugs))


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes it's not nice when people cause upset or say nasty things over the internet is it?


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Some people in life have nothing better to do then poke and poke and poke making snide remarks about people. Just keep your chin up, be true to yourself and ignore them.

They aren't worth your time.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> Yes it's not nice when people cause upset or say nasty things over the internet is it?


i dont care if strangers do it, that doesnt bother me

but when its my oldest friends its a different story

maybe im over sensitive but i really dont like people taking the piss out of my disability, especially those who im supposed to be able to rely on


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> im so angry im shaking right now
> 
> so i was supposed to be going to a mates at the weekend for a WII party
> 
> ...


Im sorry, i really am bit im sure i have seen you post that you are practically house bound and disabled so obviously dont get out much...how the f*ck can you play the wii? :sosp:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i dont care if strangers do it, that doesnt bother me
> 
> but when its my oldest friends its a different story
> 
> maybe im over sensitive but i really dont like people taking the piss out of my disability, especially those who im supposed to be able to rely on


You missed the point of what Tigerneko was saying :nonod:

Perhaps this is a case of others doing unto you what you have done unto them?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

i love all animals

i dislike most people

i cant fund raise as im basically housebound

I think someone is talking out their @rse


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Im sorry, i really am bit im sure i have seen you post that you are practically house bound and disabled so obviously dont get out much...how the f*ck can you play the wii? :sosp:


i cant, i was just going to go and watch them play


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> i love all animals
> 
> i dislike most people
> 
> ...


no, not talking out of my arse


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i cant, i was just going to go and watch them play


But your housebound....btw the definition of 'housebound' is that you are unable to leave the house.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no, not talking out of my arse


But you so clearly are :sosp:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> But your housebound....btw the definition of 'housebound' is that you are unable to leave the house.


i said im basically, meaning i cant go out much

i should have said virtually



harley bear said:


> But you so clearly are :sosp:


no


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

harley bear said:


> But you so clearly are :sosp:


You forget, tink never admits when she's wrong


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

RabbitMonster said:


> You forget, tink never admits when she's wrong


yes i do................


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Going round there house won't cost you anything, plus you cancelled cos of cold not money


I'd be peed too if you was my friend and it is something you did regularly enough you havent seen them in three years


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Going round there house won't cost you anything, plus you cancelled cos of cold not money
> 
> I'd be peed too if you was my friend and it is something you did regularly enough you havent seen them in three years


i never said it was about money

and we saw them in march 2010

sorry but my health comes first


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't agree with being rude over the internet, but a cold isn't an overly serious illness, would it not be worth the risk to hang out with your friends? In this weather you're likely to end up with a cold again anyways at some point over the holidays and I do think it's a rather small reason to cancel an event over, especially if you've not hung out for a long time, so I can understand why people are annoyed. 

Even if you pop along for an hour, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know the problem here, but I have and would risk getting a cold for time out with friends, it's only a cold afterall.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

RabbitMonster said:


> I don't agree with being rude over the internet, but a cold isn't an overly serious illness, would it not be worth the risk to hang out with your friends? In this weather you're likely to end up with a cold again anyways at some point over the holidays and I do think it's a rather small reason to cancel an event over, especially if you've not hung out for a long time, so I can understand why people are annoyed.
> 
> Even if you pop along for an hour, it's better than nothing.


nothing it worth getting a cold that will take me weeks to get over, sorry no

i would even cancel family if the situation was the same

its not just me getting the cold, im seeing my family on boxing day, if im too ill too i will be gutted since the last time i saw them was july!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I don't know the problem here, but I have and would risk getting a cold for time out with friends, it's only a cold afterall.


its only a cold to you, its more to me

dont forget i have a disability and i have to avoid germs where ever possible


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

ECHINACEA! I always have it in and take it at first sign of a sniffle. Haven't had a cold in years!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Luz said:


> ECHINACEA! I always have it in and take it at first sign of a sniffle. Haven't had a cold in years!


we have some, weve started taking it every day, not sure if thats right or not


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> nothing it worth getting a cold that will take me weeks to get over, sorry no
> 
> i would even cancel family if the situation was the same
> 
> its not just me getting the cold, im seeing my family on boxing day, if im too ill too i will be gutted since the last time i saw them was july!


But it's just a cold?

I'm confused, what disability means you have to avoid germs? Germs are good for you, they build up your immune system.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

RabbitMonster said:


> But it's just a cold?
> 
> I'm confused, what disability means you have to avoid germs? Germs are good for you, they build up your immune system.


as i said it might be just a cold to you but its not worth the risk to me


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What disability do you have, if you don't mind me asking? Someone on here may have something similar and may be know something that could help you, I know there are quite a few members on here who sadly do suffer from some really nasty illnesses


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> What disability do you have, if you don't mind me asking? Someone on here may have something similar and may be know something that could help you, I know there are quite a few members on here who sadly do suffer from some really nasty illnesses


im not going to say what it is on here


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

So if im reading this right... You were meant to go to a friends and hang out. You havent seen them in 3 to 4 years. They make a sideways snarly comment about not having seen you for 5.

But YOU cancelled. Bacause of a possible cold.

I fail to see exactly why youre so OUTttttttRAGED.

You seem INCREDIBLY angry at the world and at it like everyone owes you a favor. You have little regard for others, but expect the world to supply you with the things you think you deserve.

Maybe... Just maybe, you reap what you sow. If your actions in the real world are ANYTHING like on here, then I'm rather surprised that it was only that.

Do yourself a favor and take a breath... The world... Despite what you may think, is not out to get you. To say nothing of it not owing you a thing. And respect is earned, not owed to you by default.

Calm down!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Chris Swansea said:


> So if im reading this right... You were meant to go to a friends and hang out. *You havent seen them in 3 to 4 years*. They make a sideways snarly comment about not having seen you for 5.
> 
> But YOU cancelled. Bacause of a possible cold.
> 
> ...


2 years...................


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I only take it when i get a sniffle so you should be fine.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Luz said:


> I only take it when i get a sniffle so you should be fine.


ah right, thanks


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

My husband has M.E and I suffer with a low immune system, the average cold takes me about a month to recover from I've had one now for 3 and a half weeks.

I have to attend hospital appointments 2-3 times a week which opens me up to loads of germs but I don't avoid them as they are a good way of me building up immune defenses.

My husband takes weeks to get over a cold and usually ends up completely drained of energy during the process as his energy is used up fighting the illness.

However we still attend the events we are invited to as long as no one is seriously ill with something terrible. (we got campylobacter at the beginning of 2012 from some badly cooked chicken and we avoided everyone as we knew it was contagious, it took 6 weeks for me to recover from it) 

You can't live your life in a bubble, from one person with health concerns to another, flutter away your days avoiding any little bug and when you're old and unable to attend events due to being really old and frail and you will regret it!

My mum has had pneumonia 3 times in 2 years yet she still goes out as best she can (she has mobility issues) even in weather that could lead to another because if she doesn't she will forever be trapped inside.

I think your friends are entitled to be annoyed at you, it sounds like a pretty lame excuse to not attend a previously arranged event. Maybe your friends feel you're making excuses since you've not seen them in ages.

Always make time for friends and family, they are all we have in this world.
*apart from our pets but that obviously comes under family*

However I've seen a pretty poor attitude from you on here and other forums, I can understand why others on here feel this may have contributed to your friends reaction if you have the same or similar attitude towards them.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> 2 years...................


2009, 2010, 2011, 2012 and in 2ish weeks, 2013... But fine.

Regardless, I wonder if theres a reason you pick on a the terribly miniscule point, rather than the big gaping chasm of a point...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> as i said it might be just a cold to you but its not worth the risk to me


Ok, I'm super confused. I'm really trying to rack my brains as to what disability you would have which means you have to avoid germs.

Unless you have an immune system deficiency, which as far as I'm aware isn't a disability, I'm actually stumped, even the great Google can't provide the answer 

As for the cold, yeah it's rubbish having a cold for weeks but it's still a cold, it's not like you're dying, so really it's not really much of an excuse to cancel.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Chris Swansea said:


> 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012 and in 2ish weeks, 2013... But fine.
> 
> Regardless, I wonder if theres a reason you pick on a the terribly miniscule point, rather than the big gaping chasm of a point...


no, read back (not the OP) we saw them in 2010


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> My husband has M.E and I suffer with a low immune system, the average cold takes me about a month to recover from I've had one now for 3 and a half weeks.
> 
> I have to attend hospital appointments 2-3 times a week which opens me up to loads of germs but I don't avoid them as they are a good way of me building up immune defenses.
> 
> ...


im sorry your husband has M.E but everyone is different

if it wasnt just before christmas i would go, ive said we will meet up with them for a meal after the christmas

but im having nothing spoil my christmas, its already hard enough as it is


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> im not going to say what it is on here


why? Everyone else is open about their illnesses on here, you may even find someone who has the same thing and can offer some support or advice.

What with you being housebound and stuff, I am wondering if it is perhaps hypermobility? I don't see a massive need to avoid germs with that though. I think you are more intent on avoiding friends myself!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> im sorry your husband has M.E but everyone is different
> 
> if it wasnt just before christmas i would go, ive said we will meet up with them for a meal after the christmas
> 
> but im having nothing spoil my christmas, *its already hard enough as it is*


I think this is the biggest problem in your viewpoint - you have a very woe is me attitude, which unfortunately most people are not willing to put up with. I think if you continue with this attitude, you will lose your friends and that will be a shame because everybody needs a friend.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> why? Everyone else is open about their illnesses on here, you may even find someone who has the same thing and can offer some support or advice.
> 
> What with you being housebound and stuff, I am wondering if it is perhaps hypermobility? I don't see a massive need to avoid germs with that though. I think you are more intent on avoiding friends myself!


i have my reasons for why i dont want to say what it is on here

just because others do doesnt mean i have to,its private


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> why? Everyone else is open about their illnesses on here, you may even find someone who has the same thing and can offer some support or advice.
> 
> What with you being housebound and stuff, I am wondering if it is perhaps hypermobility? I don't see a massive need to avoid germs with that though. I think you are more intent on avoiding friends myself!


Hypermobility wouldn't make you housebound, my daughter has it & lives life to the max- has done ballet & martial arts & is now in the Air Training Corps & goes horse riding


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

RabbitMonster said:


> I think this is the biggest problem in your viewpoint - you have a very woe is me attitude, which unfortunately most people are not willing to put up with. I think if you continue with this attitude, you will lose your friends and that will be a shame because *everybody needs a friend*.


i disagree, they havnt bothered with me all year despite me bothering with them


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i disagree, they havnt bothered with me all year despite me bothering with them


Do you not think the reason they've not bothered with you is because you cancel on them for the smallest thing? If you are with them like you are on the various forums you're a member of, it's little wonder why they don't bother with you.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

RabbitMonster said:


> Do you not think the reason they've not bothered with you is because you cancel on them for the smallest thing? If you are with them like you are on the various forums you're a member of, it's little wonder why they don't bother with you.


oh really, having no money is a little thing? (reason why we didnt go out with them last time)


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Fine, I shall concede the year... Although the math doesnt really make sense, but its doesnt matter because its a pointless thing to pick up on... On the other hand....

minute point vs major point... You DO realise right that while you have a right to stick your head in the sand, other people have a right to make up their own mind about you and sooner or later, all of the attention seeking posts will fall on rather deaf ears...

Im genuinely trying to understand your point/thought process/head... I worry that youre in serious need of the sort of help that a forum cant provide... Are you actually oblivious to the way you put yourself across? And how that may impede YOUR life?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh really, having no money is a little thing? (reason why we didnt go out with them last time)


You do realize going to their house at ANY point in the last how many years is free right? I'm sure they would pick you up or your family could drive you there.

Also if you wanted to go actually "out" since you have a disability and SHOULD be on medication for it you wouldn't be able to drink anyway so water is free, or coke is quite cheap to buy.

Okay it's not fun being the only sober at the get together but I'm sure your partner would stay sober too and tbh I'm going to my own birthday meal sober due to meds.

It's worth it to see friends!

There's always ways to lower the average cost of going out, especially if your on medication it's done for you.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Chris Swansea said:


> Fine, I shall concede the year... Although the math doesnt really make sense, but its doesnt matter because its a pointless thing to pick up on... On the other hand....
> 
> minute point vs major point... You DO realise right that while you have a right to stick your head in the sand, other people have a right to make up their own mind about you and sooner or later, all of the attention seeking posts will fall on rather deaf ears...
> 
> Im genuinely trying to understand your point/thought process/head... I worry that youre in serious need of the sort of help that a forum cant provide... Are you actually oblivious to the way you put yourself across? And how that may impede YOUR life?


my posts arent attention seeking

but if you feel they are feel free not to give me the attention you say i seek


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh really, having no money is a little thing? (reason why we didnt go out with them last time)


I wasn't referring to the money, I was referring to the cold, there's no need to be rude. I'm well aware that having no money is no small matter, but I fail to see how going to a Wii party involves a ridiculous amount of money? Surely if you're housebound, you would get some sort of benefit (as I'm sure you've mentioned before) and if you're paying tax that means you're getting a fair amount of money from your eBay business, so you're not destitute.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> im not going to say what it is on here


I have friends who would totally understand if I couldn't make an occasion due to a disabilty, so why can't yours? Do they know you are disabled?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> You do realize going to their house at ANY point in the last how many years is free right? I'm sure they would pick you up or your family could drive you there.
> 
> Also if you wanted to go actually "out" since you have a disability and SHOULD be on medication for it you wouldn't be able to drink anyway so water is free, or coke is quite cheap to buy.
> 
> ...


going is not free

taxi there, no they will not pick us up and no family can not take us

taxi back

food, yes the lass wanted everyone to take their own food

money wasnt the issue this time, i was talking about last time they planned something


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I have friends who would totally understand if I couldn't make an occasion due to a disabilty, so why can't yours? Do they know you are disabled?


they do now yes


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> they do now yes


well then in that case I wouldn't be calling them friends if they are insensitive enough to say bad things about you not going.

Do you ever invite them to your house?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> well then in that case I wouldn't be calling them friends if they are insensitive enough to say bad things about you not going.
> 
> Do you ever invite them to your house?


no, theres not enough room to have them all in my flat


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> going is not free
> 
> taxi there, no they will not pick us up and no family can not take us
> 
> ...


You have food at home yes?

Make a sandwich and stick it in a sandwich bag.

In regards to taxi, if your disabled I'm sure there's a local support group for your illness that will help you with social transport.

Also there's a grant your partner can get as your carer (even if your working) which means you can afford transport via taxi as long as you are careful and spedn the money carefully.

Failing that buy cheaper brands of the same product and pop the money in a jar.

You are on the money saving forum, you should be aware of how to save a few £ for a taxi once every few months.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no, theres not enough room to have them all in my flat


Can you not have 1 round 1 day then 1 round the next ect? You don't need to have 10-12 people in your flat all at once to see them.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> my posts arent attention seeking


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> You have food at home yes?
> 
> Make a sandwich and stick it in a sandwich bag.
> 
> ...


as ive said money is not the problem

was just pointing out that it wouldnt be free to go to their house


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Chris Swansea said:


>


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i have my reasons for why i dont want to say what it is on here
> 
> just because others do doesnt mean i have to,its private


There's no need to be embarrassed on here, we don't know you personally. We won't alienate you because you have a disability, I know that.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> as ive said money is not the problem
> 
> was just pointing out that it wouldnt be free to go to their house


But if money's not an issue why are you bringing it up?

The issue is your health condition which is not actually housebound you, your friends want you there, the condition you have (I've read the threads) wont affect your recovery time, no one wants a cold over Christmas but it's so selfish to cancel a get-together over something so silly, the person with the cold is still managing to go so it can't be that bad.

Also what if it's not a cold? or what if it's past the contagious phase?

You're standing your friends up for silly reasons.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> as ive said money is not the problem
> 
> was just pointing out that it wouldnt be free to go to their house


money is a problem , money isn't a problem , you only eat one meal a day , you can't afford heating , your disabled , your ill , you have this and that wrong with you , blah , blah , blah i dont know you from adam but i am starting to believe you are a hypochondriac! you know , there is always someone out there much worse off than yourself.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

diablo said:


> money is a problem , money isn't a problem , you only eat one meal a day , you can't afford heating , your disabled , your ill , you have this and that wrong with you , blah , blah , blah you know if i didn't know any better i'd say you were a *hypochondriac*! you know , there is always someone out there much worse off than yourself.


I actually said this slightly earlier to my hubby.

Clearly whatever "illness" you have isn't as bad as the hypercondria you suffer with.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> But if money's not an issue why are you bringing it up?
> 
> The issue is your health condition which is not actually housebound you, your friends want you there, the condition you have (I've read the threads) wont affect your recovery time, no one wants a cold over Christmas but it's so selfish to cancel a get-together over something so silly, the person with the cold is still managing to go so it can't be that bad.
> 
> ...


im not willing to take the risk, yes its selfish but my health comes first


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I actually said this slightly earlier to my hubby.
> 
> *Clearly whatever "illness" you have isn't as bad as the hypercondria you suffer with*.


oh damn, guess my doctor mis diagnosed then


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its only a cold to you, its more to me
> 
> dont forget i have a disability and i have to avoid germs where ever possible


Fostering rats wont help much...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you claiming DLA Tink,...the allowance is there for you?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> I think you are more intent on avoiding friends myself!


I was thinking this too, as you say you haven't seen your family since July either.

Just out of interest, what would you have done if you'd turned up at the Wii night and the people with the cold hadn't posted before hand that they had a cold, you wouldn't have known till you got there....would you have left as soon as you knew?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Gertrude said:


> I was thinking this too, as you say you haven't seen your family since July either.
> 
> Just out of interest, what would you have done if you'd turned up at the Wii night and the people with the cold hadn't posted before hand that they had a cold, you wouldn't have known till you got there....would you have left as soon as you knew?


its not my fault my family are busy

and yes i would have


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> Fostering rats wont help much...


To be fair, rats are no dirtier than any other pet rodents, but if the OP has immunosupression they should probably avoid bringing more animals in their home, especially fostering for rescues, as they quite often come from filthy conditions


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> im not willing to take the risk, yes its selfish but my health comes first












I have to say though, from what I've read on other forums you diagnosed yourself on google, when questioned lied about being diagnosed by a doctor.

How do you know there's anything wrong with you?

Can I ask as the informations out there for all to access as they please why you are on a Body Building forum if you are so badly disabled?

Also all over google images are pictures of you standing, lying on the floor (in tights that lets be honest if you suffered with the mobility issue you have would be a mean feat!) and kneeling.

I do believe you suffer with some form of mental health issue, you do need help you wont find on here. however when you do get it and start being honest (as well as nicer towards members) I'm sure you will fit in here very well.

But at the moment not much of the forum likes you, your rudeness and self pitty are actually quite distressing to watch.

I am being very honest in this post because I believe that's the only form of communication that *may *get through. Even then I feel it will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh damn, guess my doctor mis diagnosed then


according to you doctors are rubbish and misdiagnose


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> I have to say though, from what I've read on other forums you diagnosed yourself on google, when questioned lied about being diagnosed by a doctor.
> 
> How do you know there's anything wrong with you?
> 
> ...


Top post


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

It seems rather peculiar to only answer the replies you seem to have a comeback to, despite those comebacks coming across as monstrously immature.

If you don't wish to share your disability with the forum, that is of course entirely your choice.

But I do wish you'd stop banging on about it and using it as an excuse for everything. 

You complain you never have any money, you only eat once a day, etc. but if that was the case, how is it you can afford the tattoos you have?

If your disability is as serious as you make it out to be, you should be getting a very decent amount of benefits from the government, in particular a mortgage or rent reduction/allowance. This, along with your business should give you enough money to feed yourself and pay for some form of heating, only if it was the cheapest stuff possible and enough heating to wash your dishes!

You have to be careful of germs to the point of avoiding a cold, yet you own rats and wish to foster more?

Your stories really aren't adding up as far as I can see. You are offered constructive and polite advice on this forum and are regularly rude in response.

As I said before, I don't agree with internet rudeness, but as far as I can tell you do nothing to help yourself so have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

An old wise monk once said, I think it was about 1905.... Get off the internet before you hurt yourself. You look like a... And I cant remember the rest....


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Personally I don't understand why the op is so upset, especially to the point of shaking 

The op cancelled due to someone having the sniffles and then gets upset with a comment on the world wide interwebz 

I have MS and a severely compromised immune system and can honestly say someone else sniffling would NOT stop me from seeing friends. Especially when you get the flu jab given to you 

Just remember there are people much, much worse than you out there. You're only on this planet for a short time so why spend that time hiding away. If you *wanted* to get out you would, and this is all coming from someone that had to teach themselves to walk again 3 years ago......

Not sure why you feel you can't tell people your disability, they might understand a bit more if you told them what it is


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Also heels????

I mean, I can't walk in heels let alone someone with a mobility problem.

It's all very conflicting, if it smells like a lie, looks like a lie, then it's usually a lie.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*I have just decided I do not like.. Turkish delight..... YUCK!!!!*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Money Money Money....



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i have syrian hamsters and mice, can anyone tell me if i shouldnt be buying any of these things
> 
> Woodlands Acorn Burrow Box | Pets at Home
> 
> ...





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> just spend £20 on 4 fleece blankets for the mice (for the settee so if they pee/poop i can just wash it)
> 
> and then £64 on 5 gyro balls for the hamsters
> 
> ...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm all for going hungry for your pets when money's tight because it's responsible ownership, but if you're only able to feed yourself once a day and live in a freezing cold house, I think it's time to rehome your pets, not get more!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> Also heels????
> 
> I mean, I can't walk in heels let alone someone with a mobility problem.
> 
> It's all very conflicting, if it smells like a lie, looks like a lie, then it's usually a lie.


I haven't been able to wear heels in over 4 years, I miss my heels


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I haven't been able to wear heels in over 4 years, I miss my heels


I've not worn heels since 2008! I tried for the wedding, couldn't do it. My legs were so sore, felt like my knees were going to pop!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its not my fault my family are busy
> 
> and yes i would have


But you would have already been exposed to the germ by then surely??


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh goody! Another thread to help us insomniacs !!! Keep it going


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I'm all for going hungry for your pets when money's tight because it's responsible ownership, but if you're only able to feed yourself once a day and live in a freezing cold house, I think it's time to rehome your pets, not get more!


I have to say, if you/anyone need to go hungry so your pets can eat, then you really cannot afford to keep them!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> I've not worn heels since 2008! I tried for the wedding, couldn't do it. My legs were so sore, felt like my knees were going to pop!


Last time I tried I was just walking around my house and realised that I spent most of my time on my backside 

I can only wear them if I have my crutches now but even then I'm in agony for a week after :001_unsure:

I was never seen in flats before I became ill :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> I have to say, if you/anyone need to go hungry so your pets can eat, then you really cannot afford to keep them!


I agree! That was the reason I had to rehome my cat - it was a choice of keep her and starve, or rehome her and have enough money to eat! As hard a choice as it was for me, it was a decision that had to be made!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I'm all for going hungry for your pets when money's tight because it's responsible ownership, but if you're only able to feed yourself once a day and live in a freezing cold house, I think it's time to rehome your pets, not get more!


ASDA do some noodles for 30p, my little brother loves them.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

*OP....*

You have some genuinely ill people on this thread, who still manage to do day to day life.

Do you now realize how petty you have been towards your friends?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> *OP....*
> 
> You have some genuinely ill people on this thread, who still manage to do day to day life.
> 
> Do you now realize how petty you have been towards your friends?


I don't think she's coming back...


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I don't think she's coming back...


Can't say it's a loss.

Maybe she will come back once she has the help she clearly needs.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I agree! That was the reason I had to rehome my cat - it was a choice of keep her and starve, or rehome her and have enough money to eat! As hard a choice as it was for me, it was a decision that had to be made!


And sadly sometimes in life we have to make hard choices. I was struggling to decide which shares to buy only a few weeks ago. It wasn`t an easy decision but I think I got it right!


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> Can't say it's a loss.
> 
> Maybe she will come back once she has the help she clearly needs.


Impossible... Ive barely even loaded the shotgun!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

When i get a small cold my asthma gets so bad i have attacks whilst sitting down doing nothing. i get woken up several times in the night by asthma attacks and i cant work for atleast a week after. thats a small cold. ive had a small cold and cough for 2 weeks now and still cant breathe properly. 

I still manage to go out with friends for a meal. its not difficult. There r people with worse things on here than me. and the fact you wont tell people what is wrong with you yet will tell a forum full of people you dont have sex is rather silly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

CRL said:


> When i get a small cold my asthma gets so bad i have attacks whilst sitting down doing nothing. i get woken up several times in the night by asthma attacks and i cant work for atleast a week after. thats a small cold. ive had a small cold and cough for 2 weeks now and still cant breathe properly.
> 
> I still manage to go out with friends for a meal. its not difficult. There r people with worse things on here than me. and the fact you wont tell people what is wrong with you yet will tell a forum full of people *you dont have sex is rather silly.*


Ahhh maybe that's why she is so upset :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CRL said:


> the fact you wont tell people what is wrong with you yet will tell a forum full of people you dont have sex is rather silly.


or rather suspicious


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I smell a rat...... although that could just be simplysardonic and CRL


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Being a virgin isnt a diisability  it wont make you more susceptable to colds either.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I think I smell a rat...... although that could just be simplysardonic and CRL


My parents say i smell of rat. i dont find that a bad thing


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

CRL said:


> Being a virgin isnt a diisability  it wont make you more susceptable to colds either.


If I ever find one ill ask if thats true


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CRL said:


> My parents say i smell of rat. i dont find that a bad thing


Not at all! I'm considering some ratties when I move into my new house, never had them before but PF has definitely shown me what amazing little creatures they are


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> If I ever find one ill ask if thats true


Ask Sussex Plumber!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> If I ever find one ill ask if thats true


Yep, it's all true :aureola: :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:

....apparently :devil:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone else get the impression she's ignoring us?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> Does anyone else get the impression she's ignoring us?


Avoiding.....feel so unloved.:001_unsure:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RabbitMonster said:


> Does anyone else get the impression she's ignoring us?


yep :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Does anyone else get the impression she's ignoring us?


I get the feeling that the very silly woman only ever turns up, seeks attention, then hides. Interestingly... I was interested in the whole "google tink" thing... So I did... Turns out someone called tinktinktinkerbell has been lifting weights for the last 2.5 years. That was dated dec 2011... And also that almost every site shes named in, is as a troll, or at least a proper little troll.

I do believe she's full of it. I suggest we only now respond to her by way of comical pictures, calling her a twonk!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Tinks people in here have tried to help you , right ,left and centre ... offers of help .. links to work , caring for animals ,listened to your problems given sympathy / support at every level ,yet you don't appreciate anything that is given ????? You have no concept of what others feel , why is that ? It's all yeah ,yeah ,yeah thanks guys thats brill ...... but in the next breath ... it's negative .... I have much sympathy for disabled people ,and i really do . But tinks you need to come into the real world .... life does not revolve around cyberspace .... It ain't real girl


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> I get the feeling that the very silly woman only ever turns up, seeks attention, then hides. Interestingly... I was interested in the whole "google tink" thing... So I did... Turns out someone called tinktinktinkerbell has been lifting weights for the last 2.5 years. That was dated dec 2011... And also that almost every site shes named in, is as a troll, or at least a proper little troll.
> 
> I do believe she's full of it. I suggest we only now respond to her by way of comical pictures, calling her a twonk!


......

And was curious about testosterone injections for women hmmmm ...

:ihih:


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

tincan said:


> Tinks people in here have tried to help you , right ,left and centre ... offers of help .. links to work , caring for animals ,listened to your problems given sympathy / support at every level ,yet you don't appreciate anything that is given ????? You have no concept of what others feel , why is that ? It's all yeah ,yeah ,yeah thanks guys thats brill ...... but in the next breath ... it's negative .... I have much sympathy for disabled people ,and i really do . But tinks you need to come into the real world .... life does not revolve around cyberspace .... It ain't real girl


.....Not dissabled. I bet my 'Blade on it!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

RabbitMonster said:


> I don't think she's coming back...


Probably getting changed into her fishnet stockings and newcastle? shirt 
Not sure which ones is of worse taste 
Or trolling the other billion forums she belongs to

Get off your big ass, get a job and stop giving people with real disabilities a bad name


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> Avoiding.....feel so unloved.:001_unsure:





Tigerneko said:


> yep :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


Whatever could we have done wrong?! :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Whatever could we have done wrong?! :crying: :crying: :crying:


You have been bad rm and not given me the rep you promised. for that tink.is ignoring you


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> .....Not dissabled. I bet my 'Blade on it!


..... Hope it's a Wilkinsons stainless steel Chris , i don't do cheap sh-- lol ....

Yep i'm with you on this ..... Sympathy only goes so far


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CRL said:


> You have been bad rm and not given me the rep you promised. for that tink.is ignoring you


I gave it to you yesterday!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Probably getting changed into her fishnet stockings and newcastle? shirt
> *Not sure which ones is of worse taste *
> Or trolling the other billion forums she belongs to
> 
> Get off your big ass, get a job and stop giving people with real disabilities a bad name


Oi!!! I have the same outfit, I think it's rather fetching :001_unsure:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Whatever could we have done wrong?! :crying: :crying: :crying:


....

I feel some self flagellation (sp) coming on ,,,,, Anyone care to join in :devil: :devil:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I have also been reading info on the net regarding the OP and it is obvious she is a trouble causer/liar across may forums. I think it more a case of dont feed the troll now.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Oi!!! I have the same outfit, I think it's rather fetching :001_unsure:


I'm sure it's wonderfully fetching when you're not overweight and looking as miserable as sin...


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> I gave it to you yesterday!


Nope not there. only pogo repped me yesterday and luz today


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I am soooooo glad I didn`t answer his thread when it first appeared, for some stupid reason I thought WII was a world war 2 themed party!! I was thinking no wonder her friends were upset they had got costumes and music and everything sorted and she wasn`t turning up! Oh dear I need to cut back on the cooking sherry methinks


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Oi!!! I have the same outfit, I think it's rather fetching :001_unsure:


But only if you get the going rate lol lol ......sorry bad taste ... i admit


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

tincan said:


> ..... Hope it's a Wilkinsons stainless steel Chris , i don't do cheap sh-- lol ....
> 
> Yep i'm with you on this ..... Sympathy only goes so far


Add the prefix "fire" to the front of it... I'm THAT sure.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

3dogs2cats said:


> I am soooooo glad I didn`t answer his thread when it first appeared, for some stupid reason I thought WII was a world war 2 themed party!! I was thinking no wonder her friends were upset they had got costumes and music and everything sorted and she wasn`t turning up! Oh dear I need to cut back on the cooking sherry methinks


LMFAO

I actually burst out laughing at that, it was a proper "PFFFFTTT" burst of laughter 

That actually sounds like a really fun way of playing wii games, costumes and music to bring it all to life!! You could be onto something there


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)




----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> I am soooooo glad I didn`t answer his thread when it first appeared, for some stupid reason I thought WII was a world war 2 themed party!! I was thinking no wonder her friends were upset they had got costumes and music and everything sorted and she wasn`t turning up! Oh dear I need to cut back on the cooking sherry methinks


..... 
OMG now that is funny ...... Dam busters here we come


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

3dogs2cats said:


> I am soooooo glad I didn`t answer his thread when it first appeared, for some stupid reason I thought WII was a world war 2 themed party!! I was thinking no wonder her friends were upset they had got costumes and music and everything sorted and she wasn`t turning up! Oh dear I need to cut back on the cooking sherry methinks


Ya see, I did too, but not the dressing up bit, thought it was a war-game type evening.....and I've not been on the cooking sherry so what's my excuse?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I actually burst out laughing at that, it was a proper "PFFFFTTT" burst of laughter
> 
> That actually sounds like a really fun way of playing wii games, costumes and music to bring it all to life!! You could be onto something there


,,,,

YES but only to the tune of Dam Busters


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Well after a little google.... wow... just wow :sneaky2:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

tincan said:


> ,,,,
> 
> YES but only to the tune of Dam Busters


deffo!! I don't think the fishnets and Newcastle shirt will do though, think I may need a change of attire


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

3dogs2cats said:


> I am soooooo glad I didn`t answer his thread when it first appeared, for some stupid reason *I thought WII was a world war 2 themed party!!* I was thinking no wonder her friends were upset they had got costumes and music and everything sorted and she wasn`t turning up! Oh dear I need to cut back on the cooking sherry methinks





8tansox said:


> Ya see, *I did too,* but not the dressing up bit, thought it was a war-game type evening.....and I've not been on the cooking sherry so what's my excuse?


Erm............... so did I ...........


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

CRL said:


> Nope not there. only pogo repped me yesterday and luz today


...... Now don't be greedy CRL .... we all need a blob now and then


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

CRL said:


> Being a virgin isnt a diisability  it wont make you more susceptable to colds either.


being a virgin is a serious illness


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Initially I read it as a WWII party?!?!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

What do you think CRL,do you smell a Beci?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Bjt said:


> What do you think CRL,do you smell a Beci?


Glad I'm not the only one :dita:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

> * Originally Posted by 3dogs2cats*
> I am soooooo glad I didn`t answer his thread when it first appeared, for some stupid reason I thought WII was a world war 2 themed party!! I was thinking no wonder her friends were upset they had got costumes and music and everything sorted and she wasn`t turning up! Oh dear I need to cut back on the cooking sherry methinks





> *Originally Posted by 8tansox*
> Ya see, I did too, but not the dressing up bit, thought it was a war-game type evening.....and I've not been on the cooking sherry so what's my excuse?





Gertrude said:


> Erm............... so did I ...........


And me :lol:

I had friends here for 4 days over Christmas last year, along with my son and his girlfriend. I got tonsillitis on 23rd December - couldnt get to see a Dr until the 29th. I was in agony, and felt absolutely awful.

But ya know what, I still managed to cook dinner for 6 people, and we had a great Christmas.

If you want an excuse you will always find one. If keep on the way you are going, that may not be true with friends....


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank goodness I`m not the only one who thought it was a WW11 party:thumbup: Pity it wasn`t though really, cos she could have worn a gas mask and not have to worry about catching a cold


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I must say I've found this thread quite entertaining and found some interesting reading on good old Google too, :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

3dogs2cats said:


> Thank goodness I`m not the only one who thought it was a WW11 party:thumbup: Pity it wasn`t though really, cos she could have worn a gas mask and not have to worry about catching a cold


Well someone did say there were some pictures of her on google images, I think I found one from the last WWII party


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i disagree, they havnt bothered with me all year despite me bothering with them


,,,,,,, 
yet you call them freinds


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well that made for interesting reading. 10/10 for humour. Only problem is I'm on my phone and my phone doesn't really like forums OR google, so I can't snoop... Who fancies enlightening me via pm of her/ his/ its alter ego(s) ?


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

OH MY GOD!!!!! I just got onto google on my phone and managed to type tinktink and the top suggestion??? "Tink tink tinkerbell hypermobility"

GUYS really?! Lmfao. Are we all that sad? I'm in tears laughing.

So sorry if it sounds like I'm taking the mick out of her, but think of how many people must have seaarched it for it to come up as a suggestion.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AngelEyes92 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!! I just got onto google on my phone and managed to type tinktink and the top suggestion??? "Tink tink tinkerbell hypermobility"
> 
> GUYS really?! Lmfao. Are we all that sad? I'm in tears laughing.
> 
> So sorry if it sounds like I'm taking the mick out of her, but think of how many people must have seaarched it for it to come up as a suggestion.


I'm glad i'm not the only one who realised that - you don't even have to search very hard, Google finishes the job for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

hilarious topic on the internet from tinks about strip clubs  been a real eye opener:ihih:


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

diablo said:


> hilarious topic on the internet from tinks about strip clubs  been a real eye opener:ihih:


Dont make me google tink and strip clubs... I may never sleep again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!! I just got onto google on my phone and managed to type tinktink and the top suggestion??? "Tink tink tinkerbell hypermobility"
> 
> GUYS really?! Lmfao. Are we all that sad? I'm in tears laughing.
> 
> So sorry if it sounds like I'm taking the mick out of her, but think of how many people must have seaarched it for it to come up as a suggestion.


Same for me :lol:

I'm now sitting on my hands to stop me search tink and strip clubs.... What has been seen can't be unseen


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

I have never spoken to you before, I don't think I've seen any of your other threads, posts before but from this thread the only impression I get from you is ATTENTION SEEKER!!!

Back in January I was very ill and was having chemo. There is a time during chemo when you have to be very careful as your immune system goes right down and a tiny cold could quite possibly kill but guess what. Even though I felt like c**p at times I still managed to do most things. Taking the dogs for walks, going to dog training classes, Dealing with my kids vomiting bug, cleaning cat litter trays etc then i'm sure you could of seen your friends for a couple of hours.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Where's Enry V111 ..... when you need him eh ,,,,,


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

RabbitMonster said:


> But it's just a cold?
> 
> I'm confused, what disability means you have to avoid germs? Germs are good for you, they build up your immune system.


Maybe she has a weakened immune system like myself. People always stay away from me when they are ill as I catch it. A weakened immune system can mean weeks of being sick not days and with me I also run the risk of being hospitalized again...I can't even take probotics


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

diablo said:


> hilarious topic on the internet from tinks about strip clubs  been a real eye opener:ihih:


I've only read the first few responses but I've bookmarked it for the morning as it looks like a fecking HILARIOUS read!! Where does she get her stuff from, I swear she should write a book! :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Cosmopolitan uk is quite revealing


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> Maybe she has a weakened immune system like myself. People always stay away from me when they are ill as I catch it. A weakened immune system can mean weeks of being sick not days and with me I also run the risk of being hospitalized again...I can't even take probotics


But a weakened immune system isn't a disability as far as I was aware?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

RabbitMonster said:


> But a weakened immune system isn't a disability as far as I was aware?


Depends what has caused it RM.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh god just found this on one of the forums.

tinktinktinkerbell
View Public Profile
Find latest posts by tinktinktinkerbell
Reputation: 
TSR Legend
Re: If a person is in a wheelchair or has a disability would that put you off?

"tbh yes it would put me off, too many complications".


Someone questioned her answer and she put;

"but they would still probably need things done for them"

The other person then said "not necessarily depends on the disability"

and our darling Tink put...

"than youve got things like having to be careful choosing where you live, possible hospital appointments etc"

Not alot of compassion from a disabled person. 

So she claims to have mobility problems/disability yet would be put off by dating someone in a wheel chair and is bothered by hospital appointments.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> But a weakened immune system isn't a disability as far as I was aware?


It isn't a noticed disability in this country just a "complication".

However on other forums she's claimed mobility problems, I'm guessing that runs with the "housebound" comment she made the other day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> Dont make me google tink and strip clubs... I may never sleep again.


dont get googling ''TTT'' in images either


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> It isn't a noticed disability in this country just a "complication".
> 
> However on other forums she's claimed mobility problems, I'm guessing that runs with the "housebound" comment she made the other day.


Yet according to one post she can bench press her own weight and has been weight lifting for 2 years :001_unsure:

She is quite infamous on many forums it seems, and peoples opinions are the same across the board. I've lost count of how many times she is called a troll :sosp:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

RabbitMonster said:


> But a weakened immune system isn't a disability as far as I was aware?


Actually it can be....After reading the thread I don't know about tink, but for myself I can not be around Birds, Fish or Rodents, therefore until recently my friends with these animals as pets visited me, I am now starting to get better and have let my guard down on some things. When I was at my worst which means my Absolute Neutrophil counts were under 500, mine was 100, I couldn't groom my dogs not that I had the energy anyway. It would be interesting to know what the issue is for tink as mine is self explanatory with the name of my disease...ps I also just started back to work ,yippee, part time but its nice to be back out there finally....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Yet according to one post she can bench press her own weight and has been weight lifting for 2 years :001_unsure:
> 
> She is quite infamous on many forums it seems, and people opinions are the same across the board. I've lost count of how many times she is called a troll :sosp:


holy crap....


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> holy crap....


I remember Tink on Cosmo, good times were had, I think alot of people ended up with high blood pressure because of her


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

oh crap i have to bend my knees to wee, AND i have bendy fingers OMG i have hyper mobility bloody hell!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yet according to one post she can bench press her own weight and has been weight lifting for 2 years :001_unsure:
> 
> She is quite infamous on many forums it seems, and peoples opinions are the same across the board. I've lost count of how many times she is called a troll :sosp:


Being able to bench your own weight, I think is pretty good going! I used to be able to but it was a mission! When I was younger I could just about do 100 kilos. But thats a proper bench press, ALL the way down, ALL the way up and back on the rests. A lot of people don`t do it properly.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Ohh my, I forgot about reading that thread. Must do that while having breakfast, although from what I've read already, I'll be hard pushed not to spit my tea all over the lappy :lol:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> we have some, weve started taking it every day, not sure if thats right or not


Is it liquid form of capsules? One winter I had two drops of liquid in a small glass of water every morning and never got a hint of a cold  Really should buy some more now I think about it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yet according to one post she can bench press her own weight and has been weight lifting for 2 years :001_unsure:
> 
> She is quite infamous on many forums it seems, and peoples opinions are the same across the board. I've lost count of how many times she is called a troll :sosp:


Surely that is a completely different person?

It doesn't look like the same person in the pictures


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

3dogs2cats said:


> I am soooooo glad I didn`t answer his thread when it first appeared, for some stupid reason I thought WII was a world war 2 themed party!! I was thinking no wonder her friends were upset they had got costumes and music and everything sorted and she wasn`t turning up! Oh dear I need to cut back on the cooking sherry methinks


Ive only just caught up with thread as i was poorly yesterday

Glad to see that im not the only daft bint and there is more of us! that thought it was a WII party.

It didnt even kick in when i saw wii party and jumping around


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Yet according to one post she can bench press her own weight and has been weight lifting for 2 years :001_unsure:
> 
> She is quite infamous on many forums it seems, and peoples opinions are the same across the board. I've lost count of how many times she is called a troll :sosp:


Would that be the girl who happens to live in america and doesn't have the same username of tink but everyone is so intent on finding things about her that they've missed that completely?

I have to say, I don't like tink in the slightest, I've seen her make some very caustic remarks, however I don't agree with all this ganging up and trawling round the internet for information to laugh at her about and use against her. In fact on pretty much every forum I frequent such behaviour is an instantly bannable offense because someone usually takes it too far and ends up inadvertently or intentionally messing with someones actual real life when everything should stay on forums. God forbid someone makes the mistake of asking personal questions elsewhere with the same username, only for it to be used against them and chucked in their face years later.

Not very mature, and not very appropriate. Just glad I don't keep the same usernames on any site. (although if one googles Phoolf apparently there is 'a hotty named Phoolf on myspace'. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Surely that is a completely different person?
> 
> It doesn't look like the same person in the pictures


Same person as far as I have seen.



Phoolf said:


> Would that be the girl who happens to live in america and doesn't have the same username of tink but everyone is so intent on finding things about her that they've missed that completely?
> 
> No, they live in the uk..
> 
> ...


I am far from ganging up  I did a little search because things didn't add up, and guess what, they still don't add up. Believe me I could put a lot more on here if I wanted to cause a problem......
I'm not stupid enough to think just because someone has a similar username that makes them the same person 

If you think I'm immature for doing some research on someone then fine, that is your prerogative. However after my research it has made me realise to not waste time giving advice that isn't wanted.......

People can google me all they like, they won't find anything that I don't want them to because OMG I don't put things in the internet that I don't want people to see......

Lies will catch people up, and this is one of those cases  I now understand why the op gets so defensive over certain things


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I think we have to be a little careful here about the mocking of a supposed disability...whether she has it or not...

So who wants to laugh at my arthritic knees then? Cos I'm always laughing at those.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I am far from ganging up  I did a little search because things didn't add up, and guess what, they still don't add up. Believe me I could put a lot more on here if I wanted to cause a problem......
> I'm not stupid enough to think just because someone has a similar username that makes them the same person
> 
> If you think I'm immature for doing some research on someone then fine, that is your prerogative. However after my research it has made me realise to not waste time giving advice that isn't wanted.......
> ...


I agree with you Bernie, doing your own research doesn't constitute ganging up, and there has been a lot more ganging up on the forum than this! If we were to gang up, I would imagine that would involve putting up quotes from posts people have found, as well as pictures. That would be unfair.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Same person as far as I have seen.
> 
> I am far from ganging up  I did a little search because things didn't add up, and guess what, they still don't add up. Believe me I could put a lot more on here if I wanted to cause a problem......
> I'm not stupid enough to think just because someone has a similar username that makes them the same person
> ...


Thank you but I wasn't singling you out, despite quoting your post. I was commenting on the groupthink mentality in this thread in general which seems to have degraded to making jokes about someone elses sex life, trawling google and bringing up things they have not shared in this space and generally being inappropriate as far as I can see. I have no love for tink, but I find it unnecessary and cruel to try and bring up things shared elsewhere and go out of your way to do so. Sorry if you don't agree but I don't find it decent or appropriate to 'dox' someone (which is the internet term for sluthing around on google and elsewhere digging up information on somebody).


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> *Probably getting changed into her fishnet stockings and newcastle? shirt*
> Not sure which ones is of worse taste


Not wishing to appear as though I am siding with the OP but may I just point out that this particular photograph was taken in 2006.

A LOT can happen in 6 years......

To the OP - I do have to agree with other posters that you have an extemely abrasive manner on this forum and, if this also rolls over into your RL attitude, then I am suprised you have any friends at all.

Rather than come on here whining about your lot, maybe you should man up, take a double dose of vitamin C, a big glug of echinacea and then get yourself round to this party that you have been thoughtfully invited to!!!

Maybe a bit more time in the real world, and a bit less of being a cyber keyboard warrior, will soften your attitude a bit and make you a bit more human.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Phoolf, i totally agree!! wanted to rep you but i'm not allowed yet.
this has gone way too far imo, it's just bullying now. i even made a comment about the username thing in a different thread, but the comments on here are just too much. it's very possible that the disability she suffers with is some kind of mental handicap and that makes this kind of ganging up quite nasty.

btw out of interest i googled my own username and the first thing that comes up is somebody else's flickr account...


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> I agree with you Bernie, doing your own research doesn't constitute ganging up, and there has been a lot more ganging up on the forum than this! If we were to gang up, I* would imagine that would involve putting up quotes from posts people have found*, *as well as pictures.* That would be unfair.


People have put up quotes in this thread, as well as alluding to pictures that may or may not be her on google (which encourages people to laugh even more?). Nobody likes being called out for having a group mentality, nor being bullying or unkind, but I call it as I see it so sorry.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> I think we have to be a little careful here about the mocking of a supposed disability...whether she has it or not...
> 
> So who wants to laugh at my arthritic knees then? Cos I'm always laughing at those.


But no one's mocking her disability (or lack thereof IMO). They're speculating as to whether she's actually got one, given the stuff she has posted all over the internet. If she chooses to put that up on the interwebs for everyone to see, then she chooses to allow people to speculate.

In much the same way as people speculated about me being a troll over the summer when I was going through [email protected] The way I dealt with the crap came across as sporadic and weird, yet I put up those threads so I opened myself up to speculation.

If indeed she does have a disability, why should we not treat her like everybody else, and troll her trolling? She's still abominably rude and immature, disability or not.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Tinktinktinkerbell is a fairly common word/phrase/name/character from disney for all I know it could all be one and the same person but she may not be who knows, but the questioning and doubting over someone having a disability made me feel very uncomfortable on this thread. 

If she is one and the same person then I would have concerns about her and her mental health as surely a sane and happy person doesn't constantly trawl and troll internet forums. I just find the questioning and pi$$taking on this particular thread distasteful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Thank you but I wasn't singling you out, despite quoting your post. I was commenting on the groupthink mentality in this thread in general which seems to have degraded to making jokes about someone elses sex life, trawling google and bringing up things they have not shared in this space and generally being inappropriate as far as I can see. I have no love for tink, but I find it unnecessary and cruel to try and bring up things shared elsewhere and go out of your way to do so. Sorry if you don't agree but I don't find it decent or appropriate to 'dox' someone (which is the internet term for sluthing around on google and elsewhere digging up information on somebody).


I don't find it appropriate to lie about the things that the OP has, I also don't find it appropriate to speak to people the way the OP does, I also don't find it appropriate to act like a troll... but there ya go..

BTW no real digging was required, the OP is well known


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry Folks!! but I think this person just loves the attention,she has annoyed me a few times with her replies but I refuse to give her the attention she wants.xxx


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I don't find it appropriate to lie about the things that the OP has, *I also don't find it appropriate to speak to people the way the OP does, I also don't find it appropriate to act like a troll*... but there ya go..
> 
> BTW no real digging was required, the OP is well known


Then why are you doing all these things? I've seen various posters saying 'maybe you should treat them as you like to be treated yourself' in this thread, but I can't see much compassion coming from many, is this how you want to be treated online? Do you want to be a bully or do you want to act better than that and not stoop to certain levels?


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> But no one's mocking her disability (or lack thereof IMO). They're speculating as to whether she's actually got one, given the stuff she has posted all over the internet.


can you honestly not see how this is cruel?
as i said before, she might have a mental disability in which case that makes her considerably less responsible for whatever it is she's posted online.. why does it matter so much whether somebody is making things up?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So are we all assuming there is only one TinkTinkTinkerbell on the whole of the web??? and she happens to be this same person??

I have read some things from Tink that have made me wonder about her but I do think some people have been downright bloody rude on this thread! 

Who are we to question her health/money/friends??? 

If she is lying and a troll then why are you all feeding her?? or is it because this gang mentality turns some of you on and you like to belittle and be cruel to others ???


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

RabbitMonster said:


> But no one's mocking her disability (or lack thereof IMO). They're speculating as to whether she's actually got one, given the stuff she has posted all over the internet. If she chooses to put that up on the interwebs for everyone to see, then she chooses to allow people to speculate.
> 
> In much the same way as people speculated about me being a troll over the summer when I was going through [email protected] The way I dealt with the crap came across as sporadic and weird, yet I put up those threads so I opened myself up to speculation.
> 
> If indeed she does have a disability, why should we not treat her like everybody else, and troll her trolling? She's still abominably rude and immature, disability or not.


Orrrr you could just ignore it ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Then why are you doing all these things? I've seen various posters saying 'maybe you should treat them as you like to be treated yourself' in this thread, but I can't see much compassion coming from many, is this how you want to be treated online? Do you want to be a bully or do you want to act better than that and not stoop to certain levels?


I have given more than enough compassion over time, take a look at my replies to the op over time. There is only so many brick walls you can hit before realising it hurts 
If me pointing out someone is telling a few porkies is being a bully then so be it, but the people I care about don't think I am even close to being a bully and find it laughable I have just been called one 

Yet again the bully card is thrown out when that is not what is happening in the slightest


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tiatortilla said:


> can you honestly not see how this is cruel?
> as i said before, she might have a mental disability in which case that makes her considerably less responsible for whatever it is she's posted online.. why does it matter so much whether somebody is making things up?


I'm sorry but no, I don't.

Don't get me wrong, I do have a lot of sympathy for those with mental illnesses, they must be difficult to deal with. But I still don't see that as an excuse in this case. Frequently it has been suggested that she get help for it, and if you do have a mental illness which does mean you lie across the internet (the biggest that spring to mind are Aspergers and Austism), then more often than not you let someone know because it isn't your fault you struggle with social norms.

I see no evidence of this with tink, if anything all I've seen is her attempts to attention seek and rile people up across multiple forums. She makes it very difficult to be sympathetic because she's so rude.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

RabbitMonster said:


> I'm sorry but no, I don't.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do have a lot of sympathy for those with mental illnesses, they must be difficult to deal with. But I still don't see that as an excuse in this case. Frequently it has been suggested that she get help for it, and if you do have a mental illness which does mean you lie across the internet (the biggest that spring to mind are Aspergers and Austism), then more often than not you let someone know because it isn't your fault you struggle with social norms.
> 
> I see no evidence of this with tink, if anything all I've seen is her attempts to attention seek and rile people up across multiple forums. She makes it very difficult to be sympathetic because she's so rude.


I think you might want to be careful about naming specific mental conditions . Unless you are an expert in them.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I have given more than enough compassion over time, take a look at my replies to the op over time. There is only so many brick walls you can hit before realising it hurts
> If me pointing out someone is telling a few porkies is being a bully then so be it, but the people I care about don't think I am even close to being a bully and find it laughable I have just been called one
> 
> Yet again the bully card is thrown out when that is not what is happening in the slightest


We're all entitled to our opinion, but ganging up on someone online as you are doing is just the kind of behaviour you would condemn if you weren't part of it. It's funny being called a bully when you don't recognise the behaviour in yourself, it's alsy very uncomfortable to think about how your actions might be perceived or affect other people. If tink does indeed have a mental health issue and/or a physical disability I hope you feel honestly that you are warranted in your behaviour towards her.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> I'm sorry but no, I don't.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do have a lot of sympathy for those with mental illnesses, they must be difficult to deal with. But I still don't see that as an excuse in this case. Frequently it has been suggested that she get help for it, and if you do have a mental illness which does mean you lie across the internet (the biggest that spring to mind are Aspergers and Austism), then more often than not you let someone know because it isn't your fault you struggle with social norms.
> 
> I see no evidence of this with tink, if anything all I've seen is her attempts to attention seek and rile people up across multiple forums. *She makes it very difficult to be sympathetic because she's so rude*.


It's very sad that someone elses behaviour has brought out the worst in yours. I was taught never to stoop to levels that were beneath me.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

IF the OP is purposely trying to troll, cause trouble and be generally obnoxious, then by rummaging around Google etc, posting up the allegations of her behaviour and making a mockery of her, are we not actually sinking down to her level and giving her what she wants?

Without even being here, she has managed to to bring this thread to a point where members are now 'debating' against each other.

To quote my old grand-daddy "You don't stand on sh!t, you walk around it."

So let's all walk away from this thread and play nice elsewhere.

And when the OP posts up future threads, we don't respond. Eventually, she will take her nasty attitude somewhere else.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RabbitMonster said:


> I'm sorry but no, I don't.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do have a lot of sympathy for those with mental illnesses, they must be difficult to deal with. But I still don't see that as an excuse in this case. Frequently it has been suggested that she get help for it, and if you do have a mental illness which does mean you lie across the internet (the biggest that spring to mind are Aspergers and Austism), then more often than not you let someone know because it isn't your fault you struggle with social norms.
> 
> I see no evidence of this with tink, if anything all I've seen is her attempts to attention seek and rile people up across multiple forums. She makes it very difficult to be sympathetic because she's so rude.


The symptom of deliberately lying would be pretty much the opposite of something a person with Aspergers and autism would do, being unable to tell if its appropriate to tell the truth is a symptom but they are usually far too honest.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> I think you might want to be careful about naming specific mental conditions . Unless you are an expert in them.


Not an expert, just had plenty of experience of both.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> We're all entitled to our opinion, but ganging up on someone online as you are doing is just the kind of behaviour you would condemn if you weren't part of it. It's funny being called a bully when you don't recognise the behaviour in yourself, it's alsy very uncomfortable to think about how your actions might be perceived or affect other people. If tink does indeed have a mental health issue and/or a physical disability I hope you feel honestly that you are warranted in your behaviour towards her.


Yes we are, and I disagree with yours. If Tink really does have issues then I will be the first apologise, however at present I don't believe a word and that is all down to the OP (I took her word for it to start with).

We will have to agree to disagree on this one, if you knew me then you would see that I am far from a bully and I find it laughable that you called me one (and that isn't because I don't recognise the behaviour )...

Funny how the OP has just as normal walked away but everyone else gets bent out of shape :lol:

Anyway I'm done, I'll stick the OP on ignore so then it won't get to me when I see yet more lies and attitude


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> I'm sorry but no, I don't.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do have a lot of sympathy for those with mental illnesses, they must be difficult to deal with. But I still don't see that as an excuse in this case.


that makes no sense. how can you sympathise, but 'in this case' (which you have no idea about, as it's over the internet) you're happy to act the way you have? idk whether she has a disability any more than you do but i don't think picking on somebody is appropriate.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

OMG took me forever and I am laughing with tears rolling down my face!!

whatever people, mental illness (good at those as used to be a SenCo, and care for my bi-polar dementia suffering nan (boy she is a bundle of laughs)) aside a bullsh*ter is a bullsh*ter!! GOOGLE is a very dangerous toy indeed, some of those images I really did not need to see!! 

if the OP has the right to regale us with her woes, create a imaginary life, then we have the right to reply and expose said fbs, this is not bulllying, this is the right to express our/your opinion, just because its not done in the way you would have does not mean its wrong.

FGS its the internet who knows whats true or not, I could be a 7ft man in fishnets!!

if you expose yourself on an open worldwide accessible forum well durr, its like playing n the motorway, you might get hit by a car!!


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

i would also like to say, given the recent events with the prank phone call resulting in suicide and some of the comments on here stating how outraged you all were that it could lead to somebody's suicide, just have a think about how your comments could make someone feel please.
maybe she's a troll, but maybe she's somebody with serious mental problems and sorry to say, but something like this could easily be the final straw. i really couldn't give a toss how rude somebody is, it just doesn't deserve this.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

tiatortilla said:


> i would also like to say, given the recent events with the prank phone call resulting in suicide and some of the comments on here stating how outraged you all were that it could lead to somebody's suicide, just have a think about how your comments could make someone feel please.
> maybe she's a troll, but maybe she's somebody with serious mental problems and sorry to say, but something like this could easily be the final straw. i really couldn't give a toss how rude somebody is, it just doesn't deserve this.


Yes but she was pretty hateful about that person and also some of us members who have lost people we love to suicide.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

well watch this one, IMO the nurse who committed suicide was a very selfish woman, who put her sadness and woe above the fact she had two children to care and look after!! I have no sympathy for her!! (off to don tin hat, nipple clamps and bottom plug and hide behind the sofa!!)


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

suewhite said:


> Yes but she was pretty hateful about that person and also some of us members who have lost people we love to suicide.


i know, and i agree. but two wrongs don't ever make a right.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

But do people not see or understand that the Tinktinktinkerbell that is coming up on google may not be the same one that is on here, and even if she she is and the picture MB refers to is from 2006 then that's a whole lot of trolling that has been done and it could be for many many reasons, but then also you are all feeding into her 'game' by getting so bent out of shape over it. Ignore and move on, she will get bored and move on elsewhere if she is that Tttb.

I also find it hilarious the hypocrisy that has been displayed on this thread by some


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> OMG took me forever and I am laughing with tears rolling down my face!!
> 
> whatever people, mental illness (good at those as used to be a SenCo, and care for my bi-polar dementia suffering nan (boy she is a bundle of laughs)) aside a bullsh*ter is a bullsh*ter!! GOOGLE is a very dangerous toy indeed, some of those images I really did not need to see!!
> 
> ...


And here we see the typical behaviour of a pretend newbie...note its friends list and visualise the irony. Note it's confidence in posting amongst strangers.
Is it a rare sight? Not on fooking petforums it isnt 

Did ya see my Attenborough impression there? did ya ? did ya? rrr:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> And here we see the typical behaviour of a pretend newbie...note its friends list and visualise the irony. Note it's confidence in posting amongst strangers.
> Is it a rare sight? Not on fooking petforums it isnt
> 
> Did ya see my Attenborough impression there? did ya ? did ya? rrr:


Not really sure what you're insinuating here, you do know that technically we are all strangers here right?

Not even sure why her friends list is even relevant tbh, people can think for themselves ya know...


----------



## grapes (Dec 13, 2012)

After being alerted to this thread, I have known "this girl" from another forum previous, in which she banned and pretty much ended up with 12threads like this were people googled and found out the dear truth about her!

All Iv'e got to say is for anyone who is defending her, I give her 2 more threads before she is truely exposed for what she is.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> And here we see the typical behaviour of a pretend newbie...note its friends list and visualise the irony. Note it's confidence in posting amongst strangers.
> Is it a rare sight? Not on fooking petforums it isnt
> 
> Did ya see my Attenborough impression there? did ya ? did ya? rrr:


EXCUSE ME!! Bernie introduced me to this forum, my activity has been low due to not having a PC (Laptop came yesterday!!) not that I need to justify to you!! however you are bang out of order!!

confidence - I have oodles of it, I have the nuts to say what I think, I am also a member on various forums, does not make you Einstein to work, reply or quote, I have even have been a mod!! so i am a pretender because I am not shy!! pft you are not Miss Marple lets put it that way!!

oh ps. CRL knows me also!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

grapes said:


> After being alerted to this thread, I have known "this girl" from another forum previous, in which she banned and pretty much ended up with 12threads like this were people googled and found out the dear truth about her!
> 
> All Iv'e got to say is for anyone who is defending her, I give her 2 more threads before she is truely exposed for what she is.


I don't see anyone defending the OP. I see myself and a select few others pointing out the bitchiness and hypocrisy that we often see here. Like bloody sharks.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

On another note im fak**g starving


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Blah.......


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I have even have been a mod!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I don't see anyone defending the OP. I see myself and a select few others pointing out the bitchiness and hypocrisy that we often see here. Like bloody sharks.


what like the one that's just been shot in my direction?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> what like the one that's just been shot in my direction?


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

you should see my badass!! but thats another scary GOOGLE job for ya!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

OOO lookie more newbie's...someone's inviting their little fwiends to gang up on pwet forums....ooo i'm going to run and cry to mummy..


GROW UP FFS


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> you should see my badass!! but thats another scary GOOGLE job for ya!!


Oh I'll bet.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

And to the member who ran off to tell her internet friends to join in but denied being a bully....isn't that the typical behaviour of a bully?

'Someone said something to me, come and back me up!'


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> you should see my badass!! but thats another scary GOOGLE job for ya!!


You're actually making Bernie look silly now


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I think this has gone far enough. It's not hard to search the internet and make anyone into anything.
She hasn't asked for money or contact details. At worst she is an annoying attention seeker. For those that don't want to give it there is an ignore button


----------

